# X11 not working on Mac OSX 10.4.11



## imperialguy (Mar 7, 2011)

The Mac OS X version is 10.4.11
X11 opens and then automatically shuts down.

I tried the following already with no luck:

Installed x11 from the Mac OSX Tiger DVD.
Installed using the instructions on this website.
Installed the X11 2006 update from here.

None of them worked. X11 still closes automatically after opening it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## artov (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you checked your .xinitrc file? It might contain some lines that cause X11 to stop before it has fully started .


----------

